# The Savage Islands (working title..) - Recruitment closed



## Lorthanoth (Nov 18, 2007)

Just seeing what the level of interest would be for a homebrew setting that had elements of exploration of the tropics, swashbuckling, ancient civilisations vs new kingdoms and general D&D excitement. I'd be looking for 4-6 players (not on a first come, first served basis); if you're interested post a short concept (detailed back stories are really not the order of the day - I'll be honest and say that elaborate pre-adventuring tales will hardly be used in all likelihood. The focus will be on old-school swords and sorcery rather than Robert Jordan soap opera (which I also enjoy!) 



*The setting*

Much of civilization on this world is founded on chains and archipelagos of islands; even the largest land masses would struggle to be called continents on our planet. The largest land mass is probably the size of Australia, which is still pretty damn big!) 

Now many different cultures vie with one another to win treasures and knowledge from the ruins of older civilizations, whether it be ancient Imarran cities, decayed god-priest kingdoms or the unknown ruins of the southlands.

The adventure begins in Coral Bay, a trading post established by the Minros Guilds (see below) on a largely unexplored land of jungles, at the mouth of a great river. 

Some realms of interest

Belcadiz - a kingdom reknowned for its sword-fighters, and hot-blooded politics. She has sent many an explorer to chart the islands of the south and search for gold and magic. Her 
sailors and traders are amongst the best in the world. (human, some halfling) [Golden Age Spain]

Imarr - once the ruler of the known world through demon pacts and sorcery, now a shadow of her former self. An insular and self-serving folk inhabit this group of islands of which the 
largest is Imarr itself. Many of this realm's younger aristocracy have made their way in the wider world as swords for hire, although they are not met with much trust. 
('tiefling' but with substantial changes, some human) [Pop-culture ancient decayed empire people with magic-users; think Melnibone or just about any evil wizard culture in Howard's work]

The Merchant League of Minros - a small island chain run by a guild of merchant-princes. Often to be found as privateers and traders. (human, halfling) [Italy, Greece]

Bellayne - a realm of cat-folk whose culture is a mixture of nomadic riders and settled towns-dwellers; the have a rich oral literature and a fierce code of honour. Matriarchal monarchy. (rakasta) [Merrie Olde England meets Early Medieval Japan.. it works somehow ]

*Character builds:*

32 pts
Start at 4th level
No favoured classes
normal wealth for 4th level


*Races*

Human
Halfling
Rakasta (see below)
Tiefling (with changes)
Lizardfolk
Aranea (with changes)

Languages

Common aka Low Imarran
Ispan (Belcadiz)
Minroan (Minros)
Nimean (Nimea)
Herathian (bonus for aranea)
Rakastan (bonus for rakasta)
High Imarran (bonus for Imarrans)
Shazak (Lizardfolk)
Various languages used by the tribes of the jungle-lands including Banda (used by the tribes near Coral Bay), Thanegi (native language of the Thanegi archipelago) [characters cannot be from these cultures initially but can know the languages] 

*Rakasta - new race*
+2 Dex, - 2 Wis
Treat all falls as 10' shorter for purposes of damage. Stacks with other such effects, as monk's slow fall and the tumble skill.
+2 to racial bonus to balance checks and +4 racial bonus to listen checks.
The +4 racial listen check bonus raised to +8 for purposes of checks to detect or locate unseen opponent.
Blind fight as a bonus feat.
-1 to saves versus spells or abilities with the sonic descriptor.

Rakasta are the cat-folk of Bellayne, a proud warrior people who have relatively recently moved from a nomadic society to a settled feudal monarchy. The stll have many of the same traditions, including a belief in the world of spirits and a warrior code of honour. They have mixed this with an order of knighthood called the Honourbound (members usually fighters, samurai, paladins, or knights) who are split into several companies, as well as several heralds guilds who function as town-criers, messengers, couriers and (on occasion) spies.

*Aranea (new version) As Characters*

Aranea characters possess the following racial traits. 
+2 Dexterity, +2 Intelligence, -2 Strength, -2 Constitution.
Medium size.
A aranea’s base land speed is 30 feet and its base climb speed (in spider form) is 20 feet.
Racial Hit Dice: An aranea begins with two levels of aberration, which provide 2d8 Hit Dice, a base attack bonus of +1, and base saving throw bonuses of Fort +0, Ref +0, and Will +3.
Racial Skills: An aranea’s aberration levels give it skill points equal to 5 × (2 + Int modifier, minimum 1). Its class skills are Climb, Escape Artist, Listen, Jump, Spot. Aranea have a +2 racial bonus on Jump, Listen and Spot checks. They have a +8 racial bonus on Climb checks and can always choose to take 10 on Climb checks even if rushed or threatened.
Racial Feats: An aranea’s aberration levels give it one feat (this is usually Weapon Finesse).
Weapon and Armor Proficiency: An aranea is automatically proficient with it's bite attack and simple weapons.
+1 natural armor bonus.
Natural Weapons: Bite (1d4).
Special Qualities: Poison (Ex)Injury, Fortitude DC 11 + aranea's Con modifier, initial damage 1d4 Str, secondary damage 1d4 Str. The save DC is Constitution-based.
Alternate form - human (this form is fixed i.e. the aranea is always the same person, like a lycanthrope). In human form, the aranea loses its bite attack and natural armour.
Automatic Languages: Common, Herathian. Bonus Languages: Any.
Level adjustment +1.

Araneas are taught from birth that they are two people; the aranea and the human. If the outside world were to discover their secret it would mean certain death for them as monsters. The human side of an aranea is just as much the 'true' self of the aranea as its spider form.(this is something I adapted quickly just now to capture the flavour of the aranea, in particular their presentation in OD&D) 

*Imarran (aka revised Tiefling)*
+2 DEX, +2 CHR, -2 WIS
Medium Size, Base Speed of 30 
60' Low light vision 
+2 racial bonus to Bluff and Intimidate
Spell-like Ability (Cantrip): Player chooses 3 of the following, usable once per day (multiple selections of same item provide multiple daily uses). Caster level = tiefling character level.
Dancing Lights [Illusion of torches or other lights], as sorcerer 
Flare [Target dazzled, suffers -1 to attacks], as sorcerer 
Ghost Sounds [Illusionary noises], as sorcerer 
Inflict Minor Wounds [Inflict 1 hp of damage with melee touch attack], as cleric 
Light [One object magically provides light as a torch], as sorcerer 
Mending [Make minor repairs to one object], as sorcerer 
Open/Close [Opens or closes small or light things], as sorcerer 
Resistance [+1 bonus to saving throws for 1 minute], as sorcerer
Cold, Electricity, Fire Resistance 5 
Starting Languages: Common 
Possible Bonus Languages: Abyssal, Infernal
ECL +1

Tieflings are not the result of extra-planar union; they are their own viable race and are called Imarrans on this world. They are near-human and rather than being a mixture of demonic appearances, they are all (by human standards) rather elfin looking; a tall, slim, elegant race, with long, delicate fingers and almond shaped eyes. They are quick, and possessed of great self-confidence, but lacking in self-control due to their society's long dependance on soporific drugs, and dalliances with demonic entities of Chaos.

(adapted from work by Rick Coen and Ken Lipka, and flavour based on Moorcock's presentation of Vadhagh, Melniboneans and other similar races)


*Classes: *

*PHB*
Barbarian
Bard
Fighter
Ranger
Wizard
Sorcerer
Cleric
Rogue
Monk

*PHB 2*
Knight
Duskblade
Beguiler

*Complete Adventurer*
Spellthief
Scout
Ninja
*
Complete Warrior*
Hexblade
Swashbuckler

*Others*
Warlock
Marshal
Binder
Shadowcaster
*
Oriental Adventures*
Samurai
Sohei
Shaman
Wu Jen

*Witch's Handbook (Green Ronin)*
Witch

*Psychic's Handbook (Green Ronin)*
Psychic
*
Variant rules used - from Unearthed Arcana or the Online d20 SRD*

Flaws
Traits
Armour as DR
Defence bonus
Action points
Magic rating
Themed summoning list
Item familiars
Weapon Groups


----------



## wysiwyg (Nov 18, 2007)

Quick bunch of questions:
1. Is this a campaign or a single adventure?
2. Where are all these optional rules found?
3. PC creation method?

Otherwise I'm only playing one other PbP game (with you), and I'd be interested to explore this world.


----------



## Lorthanoth (Nov 18, 2007)

1. Well, I was thinking of starting off with a single adventure and then seeing how people felt about continuing

2. They're all from Unearthed Arcana and can be found here: Online SRD 

3. 32pt build

Oh, and Rakasta are cat-folk from previous editions of D&D - googling them will bring up info about all their different incarnations over the years.


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 18, 2007)

Starting level?

And what sort of adventure are we talking about? Lots of wilderness/seafaring? Dungeon trawling? Political intrigue? I mean, clearly it could involve any or all of those, but I'm looking for more where you see/intend the focus to be. It influences choices in character class and concept.


----------



## Lorthanoth (Nov 18, 2007)

Ah yes, sorry 4th Level (it's nestled under the optional rules section!). There won't be much political intrigue, but there will be wilderness *and* sea-faring *and* dungeons 

The flavour is kind of a mixture of Michael Moorcock, old-school D&D (in particular Mystara/Known World0, Robert E Howard, Clark Ashton Smith... and whatever else I happen to like the look of!


----------



## Douane (Nov 18, 2007)

Hmm, who could resist wild seafaring dungeons ? 

Have to say I am rather interested as well.


At what kind of posting rate are you looking with this?


----------



## Redclaw (Nov 18, 2007)

I'd like to jump in with a concept.  I was thinking about a younger son of a failed merchant family from Minros who has learned to use underhanded methods to get results.  I'm picturing him as a rogue with a level of sorcerer at creation, and maybe adding another one or two as he advances.


----------



## Lorthanoth (Nov 18, 2007)

Who indeed? 

Well, every 24 hours during combat, and at least once every 48 hours outside of that- I know some people have trouble checking in with great frequency.

There probably will be a fair few combats!


----------



## Douane (Nov 18, 2007)

Sounds good.

What about the changes to thar tieflings?


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 18, 2007)

So far I'm interested...I'll try to get more up later.


----------



## Wik (Nov 18, 2007)

Hunh.  Sounds fun, and with school wrapping up, I'd have some time to post.  

If I made a spellthief, would I be nerfed because there were no spell-using enemies to fight?

Out of curiousity, what are the changes made to the Aranea?


----------



## scranford (Nov 18, 2007)

*Love me some Lizardmen*

I've been meaning to try to play a Binder for some time now. How about a ritually scarred Lizardfolk Binder. Dosen't say where the vicious scars came from, in fact dosen't say a lot period. And what is this strange new magic he seems to be able to call upon.


----------



## Douane (Nov 18, 2007)

What about oddballs?

Because I have an idea for a human samurai, shipwrecked as a child in Bellayne and raised by Rakasta.


----------



## Wik (Nov 18, 2007)

I was thinking:

1)  Spellthief from Imarr, who happened to steal the wrong spell from the wrong person, and now has a "haunting" from a demonic presence following him, taunting him.  He's trying to fight off the demonic taint, and while he was never the greatest lad before, he's now trying to do good deeds to offset the demon's presence.  The idea only works, though, if the PC actually has a chance to, you know, steal spells (I've played spellthieves before that never got a chance to steal magic, and it's boring).

2)  An Aranea "Wise Woman" Druid or Ranger, doing her best to fight the forces of Entropy that she sees destroying the world around her.

3)  A one-eyed, Howard-like Wizard, maybe - though I think the Wu Jen (from Complete Arcane), stripped of it's asian influences, would fit Howard's idea of sorcery a bit better.  Anyways, I think a dark Imarrian apprentice, whose goal was to protect the summoners from the things they summoned (sort of a dark abjurer).


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 18, 2007)

Woow is all i can say! Sailing adventures with the oriental spicy that only Rakasta can give. 
I'll got with a rakasta wu fen, or if it is not allowed, a warlock. Mostly Arabian themed =)


----------



## Wik (Nov 18, 2007)

Alright.  Here's a preliminary PC.  

*Zekeros*
Zekeros is a thin man that has lost his left eye.  He took his own eye out as part of a ritual to improve his own magical power - a regular tradition in part of Imarr.  He was trained as an assistant to a great summoner - it was Zekeros' role to maintain wards that protected the summoner during foul rituals.  Forced to consort with demons and act as an apprentice to a power-hungry fiend, Zekeros preferred to not think about the life before him

Then, a fiend broke free of his summoner's bonds, and tore Zekeros' master to pieces.  Zekeros fled with his life - and as much as he could steal from his master's inventory.  

Zekeros (and his raven familiar, formerly the familiar of Zekeros' master, a crude observer of the human condition) has taken to the high seas, hoping to get as far away from Imarr as possible.  Zekeros seeks to discover much of the world he has only read about in books, and perhaps break free of the demonic taint that grips him.  

[sblock=Zekeros Ovid]
Human Male
Wizard (Abjurer) 4
LN

STR	8	
DEX	12	
CON	12	
INT	19	
WIS	14	
CHA	10

Feats
Scribe Scroll (bonus)
Spell Focus (Abjuration)
Spell Focus (Conjuration)
Augment Summoning
Spell Penetration
Item Familiar – Staff

Skills
Spellcraft				7
Knowledge/Arcana			7
Concentration				7
Knowledge/History			4
Knowledge/Geography			4
Knowledge/The Planes			4
Knowledge/Religion			4
Decipher Script				3
Knowledge/Local			3
Knowledge/Nobility and Royalty	3
Knowledge/Dungeoneering		3

Flaws
Murky-Eyed:  When fighting a foe with concealment, roll twice, and keep the worst.
Non-Combatant: -2 on all melee attacks.

Traits
Absent Minded: -1 Spot and Listen, +1 Knowledge Checks.  

Spells Known
0th: All Spells
1st: Ray of Enfeeblement, Alarm (A), Hold Portal (A), Shield (A), Protection from C/E/L/G (A), Summon Monster I, Mage Armour, Identify, Magic Missile, Mount
2nd: Command Undead, Resist Energy, Protection from Arrows, Summon Monster II.  

0th: 4+1
1st: 4+1
2nd: 3+1

Barred Schools: Enchantment, Illusion[/sblock]


----------



## Lorthanoth (Nov 18, 2007)

Wow! Lot of interest already!

Re: oddballs... I have a thing against them (I'm entirely prejudiced, I know) but I'll just say no to character species raised outside their own culture.  *ducks to avoid angry potential players*

EDIT: this is in response to Douane's question.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 18, 2007)

I didn't understand that =P


----------



## Lorthanoth (Nov 18, 2007)

Other cultures:

City-state of Nimea - a race considered to be pirates, thieves and savages by others. In actuality, they conduct trade and have a very sophisticated and spiritual culture combined with a scholarly tradition. It's just they're pirates as well... (humans) [again, a very 'pulp' style Mediterrean culture] 

Herath - a secretive forest realm ruled by a powerful wizard king. Prosperous and somewhat insular but with great wealth. Not much is known about this land, but the various nobles one may encounter seem, by contrast, to be greatly informed about the outside world. [human, aranea, halfling, lizardfolk]


----------



## Douane (Nov 18, 2007)

Too bad! (Guess I shouldn't have started statting him already.  )


I'll see if I find anything else that interests me as much - if not, well, you aren't really wanting for players.


----------



## Lorthanoth (Nov 18, 2007)

Aranea As Characters

Aranea characters possess the following racial traits. 
+2 Dexterity, +2 Intelligence, -2 Strength, -2 Constitution.
Medium size.
A aranea’s base land speed is 30 feet and its base climb speed (in spider form) is 20 feet.
Racial Hit Dice: An aranea begins with two levels of aberration, which provide 2d8 Hit Dice, a base attack bonus of +1, and base saving throw bonuses of Fort +0, Ref +0, and Will +3.
Racial Skills: An aranea’s aberration levels give it skill points equal to 5 × (2 + Int modifier, minimum 1). Its class skills are Climb, Escape Artist, Listen, Jump, Spot. Aranea have a +2 racial bonus on Jump, Listen and Spot checks. They have a +8 racial bonus on Climb checks and can always choose to take 10 on Climb checks even if rushed or threatened.
Racial Feats: An aranea’s aberration levels give it one feat (this is usually Weapon Finesse).
Weapon and Armor Proficiency: An aranea is automatically proficient with it's bite attack and simple weapons.
+1 natural armor bonus.
Natural Weapons: Bite (1d4).
Special Qualities: Poison (Ex)Injury, Fortitude DC 11 + aranea's Con modifier, initial damage 1d4 Str, secondary damage 1d4 Str. The save DC is Constitution-based.
Alternate form - human (this form is fixed i.e. the aranea is always the same person, like a lycanthrope). In human form, the aranea loses its bite attack and natural armour.
Automatic Languages: Common, Herathian. Bonus Languages: Any.
Level adjustment +1.

Araneas are taught from birth that they are two people; the aranea and the human. If the outside world were to discover their secret it would mean certain death for them as monsters. The human side of an aranea is just as much the 'true' self of the aranea as its spider form.(this is something I adapted quickly just now to capture the flavour of the aranea, in particular their presentation in OD&D) 

Imarran (aka Tiefling)
+2 DEX, +2 CHR, -2 WIS
Medium Size, Base Speed of 30 
60' Low light vision 
+2 racial bonus to Bluff and Intimidate
Spell-like Ability (Cantrip): Player chooses 3 of the following, usable once per day (multiple selections of same item provide multiple daily uses). Caster level = tiefling character level.
Dancing Lights [Illusion of torches or other lights], as sorcerer 
Flare [Target dazzled, suffers -1 to attacks], as sorcerer 
Ghost Sounds [Illusionary noises], as sorcerer 
Inflict Minor Wounds [Inflict 1 hp of damage with melee touch attack], as cleric 
Light [One object magically provides light as a torch], as sorcerer 
Mending [Make minor repairs to one object], as sorcerer 
Open/Close [Opens or closes small or light things], as sorcerer 
Resistance [+1 bonus to saving throws for 1 minute], as sorcerer
Cold, Electricity, Fire Resistance 5 
Starting Languages: Common 
Possible Bonus Languages: Abyssal, Infernal
ECL +1

Tieflings are not the result of extra-planar union; they are their own viable race and are called Imarrans on this world. They are near-human and rather than being a mixture of demonic appearances, they are all (by human standards) rather elfin looking; a tall, slim, elegant race, with long, delicate fingers and almond shaped eyes. They are quick, and possessed of great self-confidence, but lacking in self-control due to their society's long dependance on soporific drugs, and dalliances with demonic entities of Chaos.

(adapted from work by Rick Coen and Ken Lipka, and flavour based on Moorcock's presentation of Vadhagh, Melniboneans and other similar races)


----------



## wysiwyg (Nov 19, 2007)

I'd be interested to play a ranger-like character more suited for the open seas. Is there some type of variant ranger that is not linked so much to nature and has more roguish abilities?

For example a ranger without:
1. Wild empathy
2. Animal companion
3. Woodland stride
4. Swift tracker
4. Camouflage
5. Hide in plain sight
6. Spells
7. Skills: Concentration, Craft, Handle Animal, Heal, Knowledge (dungeoneering/nature)

And instead have the following abilities & skills:
1. Sneak attack
2. Evasion & Improved evasion
3. Uncanny dodge & improved uncanny dodge
4. Trap sense
5. Skills: Rogue skills that are not included in the ranger's skills

Or perhaps more feats & different skills instead of the ranger abilites & skills listed above?


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 19, 2007)

Why don't you choose a plain rogue? Or multiclass


----------



## farmboymdp (Nov 19, 2007)

I'm a bit curious, is the _Expanded Psionics Handbook_ allowed?


----------



## Lorthanoth (Nov 19, 2007)

Yeah, that does sound kind of like a a plain old rogue  Have a look at the various options in the Variant Classes section of the SRD.

Expanded Psionics Handbook is a no, I'm afraid. Sorry!


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 19, 2007)

Hmm! An aranea would be very interesting...but at level 4, they'd only get one class level...

Perhaps a Nimean then. I have a yen for a "sea caster." Either a cleric with appropriate domains, a sea themed druid, or perhaps a sorceror with water/weather spells...


----------



## Lorthanoth (Nov 19, 2007)

Sounds good!

I was holding off putting up loads of info about gods and whatnot until someone expressed interest in a divine caster. I'll try to get some put up later on today.

EDIT: Have consolidated race info into first post and added wu jen to class list.


----------



## wysiwyg (Nov 19, 2007)

Working on a spartan cultured swashbuckler (really just a smart fighter as opposed to the musketeer like fencer).
How much wealth do we start with (what's average for 4th level)?


----------



## farmboymdp (Nov 19, 2007)

5,400 gp is average wealth for 4th level.


----------



## Lorthanoth (Nov 19, 2007)

Correct! You have 5400 gp to play with. We'll also be using these rules Monte's DR redux for damage reduction.

So far  we have possible ideas from:

Redclaw - Theon Marinatos the rogue/sorcerer? (Minros)
Scranford - Lizardfolk binder 
Wik - Zariv the abjurer (Imarr)
Voda Vosa - Shepas the rakasta warlock (Bellayne)
Wysiwyg - Artemis the swashbuckler/fighter (Minroan)
Shayuri - Anemone the cleric (Nimean)
Zurai - Rosa the swashbuckler (Belcadiz)
Farmboydmp - ?
Nac Mac Feegle - Esteban the duskblade/swashbuckler (Belcadiz)
Douane - Julian the fighter/ranger (Herath)
Gli'jar - ? wu jen?
WakkaWakka - alternate

I'll keep recruitment open 'til midnight GMT Sat 24th.

@Shayuri - how's this for starters?

*Nimea* (Mother Ocean, Sea Mistress, Mother of Us All)
Alignment: Neutral
Domains: Air, Commerce, Ocean, Storm, Trade, Travel, Water, Weather (from Eberron book rather than Complete Divine, or found on p111 in the Clerical domains document at crystalkeep)

Patron goddess of the city state that bears her name; Nimeans believe that Mother Ocean gave them birth and to her all things must go; as her children they are the natural masters of the waves. She can be fickle, hence the superstitious nature of Nimean sailors, and her priests play an important part in the social and poilitical spheres of Nimean life.


----------



## Zurai (Nov 19, 2007)

You had me at swashbuckling!

Though, to be honest, I'm already in a lot of games plus the one I'm running here and the adventure path I'm running locally. I think I'll still submit a character concept, but you'd probably be doing me a favor by turning me down 

I definitely want to do something swashbuckle-y. I havn't figured out exactly _what_, yet, but a nimble multiclassed scout/swashbuckler seems interesting at the moment.


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Nov 19, 2007)

I'm definitely in.  I'm not sure exactly what my plan will be, but I'm thinking possibly a duskblade/swashbuckler from the Spain-equivalent, making full use of a nice high int.  More to come later.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 19, 2007)

I have decided for the warlock class


----------



## Wik (Nov 20, 2007)

It's looking like we have a lot of casters, so maybe I'll go for the Aranea Ranger.


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 20, 2007)

I will definitely be a Nimean sea preacher.

Cleric of Nimea is looking likely. Aqua druids are really good...but domains give me some oomph.

And I don't really see shapechanging or a pet squid for this character...


----------



## scranford (Nov 20, 2007)

*Binder*

When I get the go ahead for the Binder, I'll make sure and design him to be very effective in melee combat. Kind of goes with the Lizardfolk adjustments anyway, and some of the vestiges can be pretty cool in combat.


----------



## wysiwyg (Nov 20, 2007)

*Artemis Marsei*

*Male Human, Swashbuckler 3rd/Fighter 1st/Ranger 1st * 
Alignment: Chaotic Good
Age: 20
Appearance: 6’2, 200Lb. Shoulder length blond hair and green eyes. 

*Statistics*
Str: 14 (+2)
Dex: 18 (+4) [+1 from level; +2 gloves]
Con: 14 (+2)
Int: 14 (+2)
Wis: 12 (+1)
Cha: 10 (+0)

*Hit Points:* 50 (10+3d10+1d8+10 CON)
*Armor Class:* 23, touch 22, flat footed 11 (10 Base, +7 Defence bonus, +4 Dex, +1 dodge, +1 bracers)
*Initiative:* +8 (+4 Dex, +4 Improved Initiative)
*BAB:* +4
*Grapple:* +6
*Speed:* 30ft 

*Saves*
  Fort: +10  (7 base, +2 CON, +1 Cloak)
Reflex: +9  (3 base, +4 DEX, +1 Cloak, +1 Grace)
  Will:  +3  (1 base, +1 WIS, +1 Cloak)

*Melee
Scimitar (right hand)* 
Attack: +9 (Base +5, Dex +4, MW +1, Weapon group focus +1, -2 Two weapon fighting style)
Damage: 1d6+4, 18-20/x2 (1d6, +2 Str, +2 Insightful strilke)
*Short sword (left hand)* 
Attack: +9 (Base +5, Dex +4, MW +1, Weapon group focus +1, -2 Two weapon fighting style)
Damage: 1d6+3, 19-20/x2 (1d6, +1 Str, +2 Insightful strilke)


*Feats*
Weapon finesse (swashbuckler 1st, free)
Improved initiative (1st lvl)
Weapon focus (light blades) (1st lvl)
Dodge (3rd lvl)
Two weapon fighting style (fighter 1st lvl)
Track (ranger 1st lvl)
Bonus Feat?

*Special Abilities*
Grace +1
Insightful strike
1st favorite enemy (humans)
Wild empathy

*Skills*
Balance: +10 (6 Ranks, +4 DEX)
Climb: +8 (6 Ranks, +2 STR)
Diplomacy: +6 (6 Ranks, +0 CHA)
Hide: +11 (7 Ranks, +4 DEX)
Jump: +8 (6 Ranks, +2 STR)
Move Silently: +11 (7 Ranks, +4 DEX)
Sense Motive: +7 (6 Ranks, +1 WIS)
Swim: +7 (5 Ranks, +2 STR)
Search: +8 (6 Ranks, +2 INT)
Survival: +8 (7 Ranks, +1 WIS)

*Languages*
Common, Minroan, Nimean, Ispan, Thanegi 

*Weapon Groups*
Light blades
Heavy blades
Slings & Thrown
Bows

*Magical Items*
Handy Haversack (2000gp)
Cloak of Prot +1  (1000gp)
Bracers of defence +1 (1000gp)
Gloves of dexterity (4000gp)
Continual flame cast on necklace (50gp)
_Total: 8050gp_

*Weapons*
MW Scimitar (315gp)
MW Short sword (310gp)
_Total: 625gp_

*Equipment (all in haversack)*
Potion: cure light wounds x5 (250gp)
Bedroll (1sp)
Winter blanket (5sp)
Crowbar (2gp)
Fishhook x5 (5sp)
Flint & steel (1gp)
Grappling hook (1gp)
Hammer (5sp)
Oil x5 (5sp)
Piton x5 (5sp)
Pot, iron (5sp)
Rope, hemp (1gp)
Signal whistle (8sp)
Soap x 5 (25sp)
Tent (10gp)
_Total: 271.3gp_

*Food (all in haversack)*
Rations, trail x30 (15gp)
Waterskin x10 (10gp)
Bread loafs x5 (1sp)
Cheese, ½lb (1sp)
Ale, gallon (8sp)
_Total: 26gp_

*Money*
Gold: 25
Silver: 27

*Background*
At the age of twelve, Artemis was orphaned from his parents who died in the plague that wiped out one in six people on the isle of Dacia (Venician culture, member of the Merchant League of Minros). From that time onwards, Artemis had to care for himself. He joined the Black Swan as a cabin boy and studied the life of a mercenary. At the age of eighteen, he joined a group of adventurers. It is here that he discovered his true calling.


----------



## Lorthanoth (Nov 20, 2007)

Wysiwyg - ace character but... no elven thinblades (no elves...)

Anything dwarven, gnomish, orcish, elven in equipment doesn't exist. These races don't exist... at least to your knowledge.


----------



## wysiwyg (Nov 20, 2007)

OK. I'll just go for the plain long sword/short sword combo.
PS: are their guns in this campaign.


[H]HIDE ME[/H]


----------



## wysiwyg (Nov 20, 2007)

BTW. cannot we just call them thinblade & lightblade (and omit the elven bit)?


----------



## Lorthanoth (Nov 20, 2007)

I haven't decided on guns yet; I'm inclined to say that there aren't.

I stand firm on the thinblade issue. 

Also... I think you may have spent too many points on your stats on a cursory examination. But we can sort that out if you're picked.


----------



## wysiwyg (Nov 20, 2007)

Sorry my mistake - 
I forgot you start off at 8 and not at 10.
Nice stats (while they lasted).

New stats:

Str: 14 (6pts)
Dex: 14 (6pts) (+1 level -> 15)
Con: 14 (6pts)
Int: 14 (6pts)
Wis: 12 (4pts)
Cha: 12 (4pts)


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Nov 20, 2007)

When you say 'no favored classes', does that mean no multiclassing XP penalties, or does that mean that no classes count as favored and we need to keep our core classes no more than 1 level different or take that penalty?


----------



## Douane (Nov 20, 2007)

Okay, got something new:

Thalius, Human Beguiler 4 from the Minroan League


Question: From which sources can we take feats?

Thanks!


----------



## Lorthanoth (Nov 20, 2007)

No multiclassing penalties. 

Feats:

Complete Warrior; Complete Adventurer; PHB (obviously); www.crystalkeep.com (as long as the description is complete enough to be used without reference to another book); aranea and lizardfolk characters can also choose any monster feats that they might qualify for; Oriental Adventures


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Nov 20, 2007)

Ooh, that changes everything.  Duskblade 3/Swashbuckler 1, methinks now.  I'll get chargening.


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Nov 21, 2007)

Well, here's my character, Esteban Ignacio Lopez de Arriortua y Lucientes, a pirate duskblade from Belcadiz (if the name wasn't a giveaway).  The non-core feats I've used are: Shield Specialization (PHB2): +1 to the bonus of a shield.  Battlecaster Offense (Complete Mage): +1 on the first attack roll to hit a target damaged by a spell last round, +1 to save DC of first spell against a target damaged with a weapon last round.

On the one hand, I've noticed we're a little swashbuckler (the style, not the class) heavy, but on the other hand...I think there's no way you're getting anything different with a setting like this .  To mix things up here's my magical swashbuckler.

[sblock=Character sheet]
Esteban Ignacio Lopez de Arriortua y Lucientes 
Male Human (Belcadiz) Duskblade 3/Swashbuckler 3
Alignment: CG
Height: 5' 6''
Weight: 129lbs
Age: 23
XP: 6,000

Str: 10 (+0) [2 points]
Dex: 16 (+3) [8 points, +1 level]
Con: 12 (+1) [4 points]
Int: 16 (+3) [10 points]
Wis: 10 (+0) [2 points]
Cha: 14 (+2) [6 points]

Racial Abilities:  Bonus Feat, +4 skill points at first level, +1 skill points/level past first.

Class Abilities:  Weapon Finesse, Arcane Attunement, Armored Caster (light), Combat Casting, Channel Spell

Hit Dice: 1d10+3d8+4
HP: 32/32
AC: 19 (+4 armor, +3 Dex, +2 Shield), 16 flat-footed, 13 touch
Init: +3 (+3 Dex)
Speed: 30ft 

Saves:
 Fortitude +6 [+5 base, +1 Con]
 Reflex +4 [+1 base, +3 Dex]
 Will +3 [+3 base, +0 Wis]

BAB/Grapple: +4/+4
 Attack: Rapier +9 [1d6, 18-20/x2], +1 to hit if I damage target with a spell previously
 Attack: Channeled Shocking Grasp +10 [4d6+1 (3d6 lightning), 18-20/x2], +3 to hit a target in metal armor, +2d6 lightning damage if Arcanist's Gloves are used.

Skills :
 Balance +6 (4 ranks, +3 Dex, -1 AC)
 Bluff +6 (4 ranks, +2 Cha)
 Concentration +5 (4 ranks, +1 Con), +9 casting defensively
 Diplomacy +6 (4 ranks, +2 Cha)
 Escape Artist +7 (4 ranks, +3 Dex)
 Jump +6 (5 ranks, +0 Str, -1 AC, +2 Synergy)
 Perform: Violin +5 (6 CC ranks, +2 Cha)
 Sense Motive +6 (6 ranks, +0 Wis)
 Spellcraft +9 (6 ranks, +3 Int)
 Swim +2 (4 ranks, +0 Str, -2 AC)
 Tumble +8 (4 ranks, +3 Dex, -1 AC, +2 Synergy)

Feats:
Weapon Finesse (Swashbuckler Bonus)
Combat Casting (Duskblade Bonus)
Weapon Focus: Rapier (1st)
Shield Specialization: Buckler (Human Bonus)
Battlecaster Offense (3rd level)

Languages: Common, Ispan, Minroan, Nimean

Equipment:
+1 Rapier (2,320)
Lesser Crystal of Arcane Steel in Rapier (2,000)
MW Buckler (160gp)
MW Chain Shirt (250gp)
Arcanist's Gloves (500gp)

Money: 170gp

Spells Known (5/4): Acid Splash, Disrupt Undead, Ray of Frost, Touch of Fatigue.  Shocking Grasp, True Strike, Swift Expeditious Retreat, Ray of Enfeeblement.

Spells per Day: 5/5

Quote: “There's no substitute for a quick mind and a quicker blade.”

Background: Esteban is the wayward son of a noble from Belcadiz who was captured by pirates when he was a young boy of 12.  When he found out two months later that he was being ransomed back to his family, he enlisted the help of a sympathetic deckhand and escaped overboard, determined not to go back to what he considered the most boring possible life imaginable.  From there Esteban made his way along, first as a cabin boy and then as a deckhand.  He apprenticed himself briefly to the weather wizard of the ship he served on, but quickly decided that musty books were possibly just as boring as nobility, and returned to his sword practice.  Despite his impatience, he found that between the lessons he'd taken and his naturally quick mind he had developed an aptitude for working small bits of magic into his swordplay.

Personality: Esteban is a bubbly, outgoing young man with a fiery temper and a short memory for grudges.  He's quick to challenge others, and just as quick afterwards to buy them a drink and swap stories.  He tends to consider pretty much any pursuit besides the blade a little inferior, and perhaps a bit silly, but he supposes someone has to do them.







[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 21, 2007)

```
Name: Shepas
Class: Warlock
Race: Rakasta
Size: Medium
Gender: Male
Alignment: Chaotic Neutral


Str: 10 +0 (XXp.)     Level: 4        XP: 0
Dex: 18 +4 (XXp.)     BAB: +3         HP: 27 (3d6+9)
Con: 14 +2 (XXp.)     Grapple: +3     Dmg Red: 1/cold iron
Int: 14 +2 (XXp.)     Speed: 30'      Spell Res: 
Wis: 08 -1 (XXp.)     Init: +4        Spell Save: 
Cha: 14 +2 (XXp.)     ACP: -X         Spell Fail: 0%

                   Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total
Armor:               10    +5    +0    +4    +0    +0    +1    20
Touch: 15              Flatfooted: 16

                           Base   Mod  Misc  Total
Fort:                      1     +3          +2
Ref:                       1     +4          +3
Will:                      4     +0          +2

Weapon                Attack   Damage     Critical
Eldrich blast             +5     2d6 +1
Unarmed(Hideous blow)     +4     2d6 +1

Languages: Common, Infernal.

Abilities: Endrich blast  (2d6)
	
Feats(Class): Damage reduccion 1/cold, Detect magic, decieve item.

Feats: Weapon focus (Ranged spell-like abilities), Weapon 

swifntness, Ability focus (Eldrich blast)

Skill Points: 16+5+5       Max Ranks: 6/3
Skills                   Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total
Use Magic Device             5    +2          +7
Intimidate                   6    +2          +8
Knowledge(arcana)            5    +2          +7
Concentration                5    +3          +8
Bluff                        5    +2          +7

Equipment:               Cost  Weight
Ring of protection +1           2000
+1 Mithral Chain shirt           2100 
clothings   
Backpack
Potion of cure light wounds x5 250
Potion of Mage armor x5       250
Potion of Invisibility x2    600 
Potion of cure moderate wounds  300          
        Money: 5550


Spell DC:  2 (Cha) + 2(feat) + Spell Level

 [B]Invocations:
               Least:[/B] Spider walk, Sickening Blast, Hideous Blow
               

Age: 34
Height: 1.6 meters
Weight: 45 kg
Eyes: red
Hair: Yellow with brown rays and black spots.
```

History: From his natal town in Bellayne, this Rakasta traveled the seas in a ship of her people. It was a merchant ship, transporting many sort of exotic fruits and other food products, that would be sold in the most diverse locations. Unfortunately the ship was attacked and pillaged by pirates. Shepas and the other Rakastas were sold to the slave merchants like beasts. 
After some time, they organized an scape, and killed their captors. Each one took a separate path, and since then, Shepas has wonder the world alone.

Personality: Shepas is like a cat. She attacks swiftly, and deadly, and use her innocent looks on her favor. She changes her behavior as the circumstances shift. 

Apparence: Shepas use her hair long, in a tail on her back. She uses Arabian clothes, and no shoes. Her yellow short hair covers all her body, and a more dark hair covers her head. Her tail is usually coiled around her left leg.
She looks like this, but with cat face and hair instead of naked skin.


----------



## wysiwyg (Nov 21, 2007)

*Hp*

How do we work out HP?
My PC has max for 1st and average thereafter.


----------



## Wik (Nov 21, 2007)

And who is in?  I really don't want to work up on a PC, only to realize I didn't make the cut.   

I'm really thinking Aranea Ranger.  Fighting with a short sword/scimitar combo, probably.  Based around movement, getting around the battlefield, and that sort of thing.  As for background - she'd be a jungle explorer, somewhat naive around humans, but fascinated by their behaviour.  

Or I could play the Imarran already listed, though I think it might really weaken the party (since we have so few close-range types).  Anyways, if I'm in, it's really the GM's call - I'll play either PC.


----------



## Lorthanoth (Nov 21, 2007)

Don't worry Wik, you don't need to work up those concepts any more than you already have. Both are great characters by the looks of things. I'm going on concepts that fit the theme of the campaign, but I am also considering whether a party of 8 is feasible in PbP... it would make for some interesting scenes, but could hold things up.

All very exciting possible PCs so far!


----------



## WakkaWakka (Nov 21, 2007)

My hands too, sadly, are quite full - I love high seas adventuring, and sometimes, at night, I can still hear the monkeys...
So, I'd sign up as a possible alternate, should anyone drop out during play.
I'd like to see this game going somewhere - it's rare to find a seafaring one!

Voda Vosa... that's a nice portrait! Who's the artist?


----------



## Lorthanoth (Nov 21, 2007)

Wysiwyg - we'll sort out all the character creation details once we have the ooc thread and rogues gallery up and running. There are lots of variant rules at work as well so we need to make sure anyone taking part is up to speed.

WakkaWakka - duly noted!

EDIT: I just remembered that I downloaded Broadsides! I'll see what character stuff is in there, and maybe we can use that in the game.


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 21, 2007)

Still want in.

Mass Effect and Thanksgiving travel have/will conspire to stop me from posting today...but I will have a character build up tomorrow.

HAIL THE HOLIDAY!


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 21, 2007)

Hm.. Don't really know... I just google it with "Arabian"


----------



## Lorthanoth (Nov 21, 2007)

Well, the Rakastan culture is more Japanese inspired but it still fits the character.


----------



## Douane (Nov 21, 2007)

Douane said:
			
		

> Okay, got something new:
> 
> Thalius, Human Beguiler 4 from the Minroan League



I now consider it official: casting classes and I do not agree.  

So I went for "wilderness-enhanced" instead:


*Julian Thalius*

*Male Human (Herathian), Fighter 2nd/Ranger 2nd * 
Alignment: Chaotic Good
Age: 24
Languages: Common (Low Imarran), Ispan, Minroan, Nimean, Herathian, Rakastan, High Imarran, Shazak, Banda, Thanegi
Appearance: 6’10'', 300 lbs. Short brown hair, grey eyes, facial scars (one of them runs from the right corner of his mouth upwards over his right eye and ends in a white streak in his hair)


*Statistics*
Str: 18[16] (+4) [+1 from level]
Dex: 14 (+2) 
Con: 14 (+2)
Int: 14 (+2)
Wis: 14 (+2)
Cha: 8 (-1) 


*Hit Points:* ? (8 Base, 1d8, 2d10, +8 CON)
*Armor Class:* 19, touch 19, flat footed 12 (10 Base, +7 Defence bonus, +2 Dex); DR: 2 (Chainshirt)
*Initiative:* +2 (+2 Dex)
*BAB:* +4
*Grapple:* +8
*Speed:* 30ft 


*Saves*
Fort: +8 (6 base, +2 CON)
Reflex: +5 (3 base, +2 DEX)
Will: +2 (0 base, +2 WIS)


*Melee* 
Longsword Attack: +10 (Base +4, STR +4, MW +1, WF +1)
Damage: 1d8+4, 19-20/x2 (1d8, STR +4)

2x Longsword Attack: +8/+8 (Base +4, STR +4, MW +1, WF +1, -2 Two-Weapon Fighting)
Damage: 1d8+4, 19-20/x2 (1d8, STR +4); 1d8+2, 19-20/x2 (1d8, STR +2[Off-hand])


*Feats*
Track (Ranger)
Power Attack (Human)
Cleave (Flaw: Murky-Eyed)
Favoured Power Attack (Flaw: Shaky)
Able Learner (1st)
Oversized Two-Weapon Fighting (3rd)
Weapon Focus (Heavy Blades) (Fighter 1st)
Flay (Fighter 2nd)


*Special Abilities*
Wild Empathy +1
Solitary Hunting
Favored Enemy: Humanoids(Human)
Weapon Style (Two-Weapon Fighting)


*Skills* (36+9+5+5)
Hide: +9 (7 Ranks, +2 DEX)
Knowledge (Dungeoneering) +7 (5 Ranks, +2 INT)
Knowledge (Geography) +7 (5 Ranks, +2 INT)
Knowledge (Nature) +9 (5 Ranks, +2 INT, +2 Synergy)
Move Silently: +9 (7 Ranks, +2 DEX)
Search +7 (5 ranks, +2 INT)
Speak Languages +7 
Spot +9 (7 Ranks, +2 WIS)
Survival +9 (7 Ranks, +2 WIS)


*Flaws*
Murky-Eyed
Shaky


*Traits*
Abrasive


*Weapon Groups*
Basic
Exotic Weapons
Flails
Heavy blades
Bows


*Magical Items*
Bracers of STR +2 (4000 GP)
_Total: 4000gp_


*Weapons*
2x MW Longsword (630 GP)
MW Spiked Chain (325 GP)
_Total: 955 GP_


*Armor*
MW Chainshirt (250 GP)
_Total: 250 GP_


*Equipment*


*Money*
Gold: 195
Silver: 0


*Background*
Julian is the 4th son of the noble family Thalius of Herath ... and a major disappointment. A highly skilled tracker and hunter, Julian lives for the thrill of the hunt, but shows little ambition outside of this field. (Which should be a warning to everyone considering taking foreign concubines.) He was exiled from the forest kingdom when the challenge of hunting ordinary animals no longer sufficed and he considered moving on to bigger and more challenging prey - the Aranea did not rejoice.

Since then Julian has found the challenge was looking for in pirate-hunting, an option that offers both thrills and potential wealth. And danger to boot as the injury to his right eye shows, due to which he has forsaken his old preferred weapon, the bow, and trained himself in the unusual combination of wielding two broadswords.


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 22, 2007)

Okay, here's a quick rundown on my character so far:

Worships: Nimea (Mother Ocean, Sea Mistress, Mother of Us All)
Alignment: Neutral
Domains: Air, Commerce, Ocean, Storm, Trade, Travel, Water, Weather (from Eberron book rather than Complete Divine, or found on p111 in the Clerical domains document at crystalkeep)

Patron goddess of the city state that bears her name; Nimeans believe that Mother Ocean gave them birth and to her all things must go; as her children they are the natural masters of the waves. She can be fickle, hence the superstitious nature of Nimean sailors, and her priests play an important part in the social and political spheres of Nimean life.

----
Party role will be healing and support...eventually I plan on making her a summoner/thaumaturgist focusing on elemental beings of air and water. I may also eventually take the Extra Domain feat to get Travel. 

Name changed to a Greek one (thanks Lorth!) derived from a word that means "wind." Seemed appropriate. 

-----
*Anemone*

Female Human (Nimean)
*Alignment:* Chaotic Neutral
*Age:* 20
*Languages:* Common, Nimean, Aquan, Auran
*Appearance:* Anemone is a young woman with long, wild, windswept black hair that she often keeps in tight braids or buns to keep it under control and clear sea-blue eyes framed in a perfect oval face, as tan as the rest of her from many years under the sun on the open sea. When not wearing the long, flowing blue-white toga that is a Nimean priestesses official raiment, she alternates between a rather conservative blue long tunic and breeches, or a much less conservative halter and loose baggy pants. She is always barefoot while on ship regardless of her whims though, and she is never without a thin but strong shirt of "windkissed steel," mithril to most, for additional protection.

*Statistics*
Str: 8 (-1) 
Dex: 14 (+2)
Con: 14 (+2)
Int: 12 (+1)
Wis: 17 (+3)
Cha: 14 (+2)

*Hit Points:* 30
*Armor Class:* 16 (10 + 2 dex + 4 armor)
*Initiative:* +2
*BAB:* +3
*Grapple:* +2
*Speed:* 30ft

*Saves*
Fort: +7
Reflex: +4
Will: +8

*Melee*
*Ranged*: +6 atk, 1d8+1 dmg, magic xbow

*Feats*
1 Point Blank Shot
1 Spell Focus: Conjuration
3 Precise Shot

*Special Abilities*
Turn Undead
Rebuke Air, Turn Earth
Rebuke Water, Turn Fire
Domains: Air, Water
Spontaneous Casting: Positive Energy

*Skills* 28
Concentration (Con) +9 (7 ranks + 2 Con)
Diplomacy (Cha) +5 (3 ranks +2 Cha)
Heal (Wis) +10 (5 ranks + 3 Wis + 2 item)
Knowledge (religion) (Int) +6 (5 ranks + 1 Int)
Knowledge (the planes) (Int) +2 (1 ranks + 1 Int)
Profession (Sailor) (Wis) +6 (3 ranks + 3 Wis)
Speak Language (4 ranks)

*Spellcasting *(Cleric CL 4, DC 13+lvl)
Prepared:
0 
Domain
1 
Domain
2 
Domain

*Weapon Groups*
Basic
Crossbows
Spears/Lances

*Magical Items*
Vest of Resistance +1, 1000
Healing Belt, 750

*Weapons*
+1 light crossbow, +6 atk, 1d8+1 dmg, 80', 4lbs, 2335

*Armor*
Mithril Chain Shirt, AC +4, ACP 0, Max Dex +6, 10lbs, 1100gp

*Equipment*

*Money *215

*Background*

Anemone was born in a small Nimean village on a small island that is far enough north to have cold snaps in winter, but not so far that summer lacks heat. As such, extreme weather was not uncommon, and thus the level of frantic devotion to Nimea was high.  Even so, Anemone following the priesthood was in spite of that rather than because of it. She always followed a perverse streak that urged her to reject the dictates of authority and seek her own way. This led her to no end of trouble, but it also lead her to a personal calling from the Goddess. 

Following her religious experience (details to come, perhaps in play), Anemone journeyed to the main island to study in the great temple itself. Even here though, in service to the goddess she had devoted herself to, Anemone's penchant for disobedience led to difficulties.  Only the obvious favor of Nimea, as expressed by her continued ability to draw on the goddesses miracles, saved her from expulsion from the order. Instead, it was decided that the priestess be sent on a long, solo 'sabbatical.' It was understood that this was a sort of exile. She was not defrocked, but was expected to find her own way...neither limited to the temple's usual mandates, nor able to draw on the explicit support of the temple for any but circumstances she could demonstrate affected the order as a whole, not just herself.

As a priestess of the goddess of the sea and storm, Anemone had no problem finding crew positions on ships, and was more than happy to spend the next several years on one ship or another, bringing the blessings of her goddess to the voyage at hand....serving freighters, passenger ships, and of course renegades and rogues of all stripes.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 22, 2007)

Baldur's gate had a very strong effect in my view of this race =)


----------



## Zurai (Nov 22, 2007)

Voda Vosa said:
			
		

> Baldur's gate had a very strong effect in my view of this race =)




Errrr... there are no Rakasta in Forgotten Realms, let alone the city of Balder's Gate. There are actually zero 3rd edition settings with rakasta, and to my knowledge no official 3rd edition stats for one. They were originally in the Mystara setting from 1st edition and eventually got added to (and hunted to extinction in) Greyhawk.

Note that RAKASTA are not the same as RAKSHASA. In fact, other than both being anthropromorphic felines, they couldn't be more different. Rakasta are generally neutral, not evil; they aren't at all vulnerable to holy weapons; their hands are normal; they aren't shapeshifters; they have no special predilection for magic; they work in large kin groups rather than singly or in pairs; etc.


----------



## Gli'jar (Nov 22, 2007)

Is the wu jen from OA the same as the one in Complete Arcane? I would like to throw my hat into the mix.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 22, 2007)

Then I meant RAKSHASA. Anyway, I remember cat people, I supposed to be the same thing. And I remember they were arabian themed, at least in that game.


----------



## Wik (Nov 23, 2007)

I decided I'm gonna stick with the Wizard/Abjurer.  I can't think of a cool Aranea Ranger concept.


----------



## Zurai (Nov 23, 2007)

I actually think I'm going to (gasp) go straight Swashbuckler, at least to start. Especially if you'll let me use the WotC "Dead Levels" level 4 ability for Swashbucklers.

The character will be Maria de la Rosa Almeda y Carazo (known only as Rosa or Rose on Coral Island), a passionate beauty with a sharp blade and sharper tongue. A thrill-seeker and risk-taker, Rosa rarely if ever backs down from a challenge and takes insults from no one. She never speaks of how she wound up on Coral Island, but careful observation will reveal that her sword is exceptionally high quality and Rosa unconciously carries herself with an air of nobility.

Mechanically, she'll be a fencer focused on Combat Expertise combined with Deadly Defense (fight defensively or take at least a -2 penalty with Combat Expertise to get +1d6 damage on all attacks for the round, from Complete Scoundrel) to deal damage while (hopefully) taking little herself. She'll fight with rapier and dagger, but the dagger is only for show; there's not enough feats to take the Two-Weapon Fighting chain with her. Her rapier, _Flicker_, is an item familiar heirloom. If you end up deciding to use firearms, she'd have a pistol; otherwise, several daggers are hidden on her person in addition to the obvious one on her belt.


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Nov 23, 2007)

Join me, and we shall be long-named buddies!


----------



## Lorthanoth (Nov 23, 2007)

Voda Vosa - Yes indeed Rakasta are VERY different from Rakshasa - I'll pop some links up to good descriptions of Rakasta as well as filling in their culture a bit. 

Gil'jar - the OA Wu Jen is slightly different to the Complete Arcane one as well as being errated on the Wizards website.

Zurai - great link to the dead levels - very interesting! The seduction ability sounds awesome! Mmm, Catherine Zeta Jones... ahem.

Shayuri - Nimea is more 'Grecian' than 'Celtic' in its names so you could approach it from that angle.


----------



## wysiwyg (Nov 23, 2007)

I think we have more swashbucklers then the 30 musketeers


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 23, 2007)

Updated character sheet!

http://www.enworld.org/showpost.php?p=3900736&postcount=58

Still have some mundane supplies to buy, but the major stuff is done.

Comments and suggestions entertained!


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Nov 23, 2007)

wysiwyg said:
			
		

> I think we have more swashbucklers then the 30 musketeers




We just need enough multiclass swashbucklers that we can have the team with the swashbuckler, the swashbuckler healer, the swashbuckler mage, and the swashbuckler rogue.


----------



## Redclaw (Nov 23, 2007)

Well, I'm working on a rogue who just acts like a swashbuckler.


----------



## Raven Crowking (Nov 23, 2007)

If I had more time, I would be all over this setting!

I'll be watching this from the sidelines for things to stea.....I mean, for the sheer joy of it.

Cool setting!

RC


----------



## Wik (Nov 23, 2007)

yeah, I'm looking forward to it.  dark, screwed up abjurer from the demon realm?  looking forward to playing him.


----------



## Lorthanoth (Nov 23, 2007)

Wow... this thread has really exploded!

Remember folks that character stats details can be ironed out in the ooc thread that will appear - a statement of character class(es) and race is really enough for now for me to consider (along with a short personality/background).

e.g. - the variant rules in particular will need some going-over such as armor as DR, incremental caster levels and others.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 24, 2007)

Well I have a warlock, you are the swashbuckler addicts =P


----------



## Lorthanoth (Nov 24, 2007)

Just a heads-up; if you haven't already done so, please provide a name and a little snippet of background if you wish to be considered. Thanks! It will be very tough to decide...


----------



## Redclaw (Nov 24, 2007)

Theon Marinatos was born several years after his family had started losing their wealth.  They had been very successful merchants for several generations, trading with the feared Nimeans when nobody else would.  Unfortunately, their close connection to the pirates eventually eroded the goodwill of the rest of Minros, and a merchant without a good name is quickly sunk.  They clung to their existence by selling cheap goods to people who didn't care about quality or source.

Thus Theon was forced to grow up in the ruins of affluence and trained to be suspicious of anyone who might seem kindly-disposed to himself or his family.  With two older brothers, who had been alive to see the benefits of the merchant life, to take over the family business, Theon knew he would need to find another way to help the Marinatos fortunes.  Thus he turned to the darker side of mercantilism.  

At first it was pretty mild, lifting a few extra coins or goods from trading partners, but he quickly realized how short-sighted that was, and he started working against the competition, stealing and sabotaging materials that might take customers away from the Marinatos' warehouse.  His activities had little immediate impact.  By the time his actions were starting to help the family recover, his eldest brother, Kostas, had discovered what Theon was doing.  

Kostas was a true believer in the power of trade, and he heartily disapproved of Theon's nighttime activities.  In fear of further ruin to the family, Kostas 'encouraged' his brother to find another focus for his skills.  Still only wanting what was best for the family, Theon listened to his brother and signed on with an adventuring party less than a week later.


----------



## Wik (Nov 24, 2007)

Decided I like the Abjurer too much, but made a few changes.  

*Zariv Morandr*
Zariv is a thin man that has lost his left eye.  He took his own eye out as part of a ritual to improve his own magical power - a regular tradition in part of Imarr.  Frail, much of his pale skin is covered tattoos of wards and sigils, said to prevent demons from possessing his body, and to contain his own flightly soul.  

Zariv occasionally has flights of prophecy, brought on by a minor form of epilepsy.  He occasionally "sees things" that he cannot explain.  

He was trained as an assistant to a great summoner - it was Zariv's role to maintain wards that protected the summoner during foul rituals.  Forced to consort with demons and act as an apprentice to a power-hungry fiend, Zariv preferred to not think about the life before him

Then, a fiend broke free of his summoner's bonds, and tore Zariv's master to pieces.  Zariv fled with his life - and as much as he could steal from his master's inventory.  

Zariv (and his raven familiar Cthat - formerly the familiar of Zariv's master - a crude observer of the human condition) has taken to the high seas, hoping to get as far away from Imarr as possible.  Zariv seeks to discover much of the world he has only read about in books, and perhaps break free of the demonic taint that grips him.  

[sblock=Zariv Morandr]
Human Male
Wizard (Abjurer) 4
LN

STR	8	
DEX	12	
CON	12	
INT	19	
WIS	14	
CHA	10

Feats
Scribe Scroll (bonus)
Spell Focus (Abjuration)
Spell Focus (Conjuration)
Augment Summoning
Spell Penetration
Item Familiar – Staff
Alertness (bonus from Familiar)

Familiar - Cthat, a sly, enigmatic Raven that speaks Low Imarran.

Skills
Spellcraft				7
Knowledge/Arcana			7
Concentration				7
Knowledge/History			4
Knowledge/Geography			4
Knowledge/The Planes			4
Knowledge/Religion			4
Decipher Script				3
Knowledge/Local			3
Knowledge/Nobility and Royalty	3
Knowledge/Dungeoneering		3
Languages:  Common, Low Imarran, High Imarran, Infernal, Abyssal.  

Flaws
Murky-Eyed:  When fighting a foe with concealment, roll twice, and keep the worst.
Non-Combatant: -2 on all melee attacks.

Traits
Absent Minded: -1 Spot and Listen, +1 Knowledge Checks.  

Spells Known
0th: All Spells
1st: Ray of Enfeeblement, Alarm (A), Hold Portal (A), Shield (A), Protection from C/E/L/G (A), Summon Monster I, Mage Armour, Identify, Magic Missile, Mount
2nd: Command Undead, Resist Energy, Protection from Arrows, Summon Monster II.  

0th: 4+1
1st: 4+1
2nd: 3+1

Barred Schools: Enchantment, Illusion[/sblock]


----------



## Lorthanoth (Nov 25, 2007)

Well, it was very tough to decide, but decide I have! The chosen characters are:

Nac Mac Feegle - Esteban the duskblade/swashbuckler (Belcadiz)
Shayuri - Anemone the cleric (Nimean)
Wik - Zariv the abjurer (Imarr)
Redclaw - Theon Marinatos the rogue/sorcerer? (Minroan)
Wysiwyg - Artemis the swashbuckler/fighter (Minroan)

Sorry if you weren't picked: you all came up with great concepts! If the rest of you are still keen, maybe I can start up another group?

Here's the OOC thread  (yes, the new name is a blatant steal from Moorcock, but it's such a cool title)


----------



## Douane (Nov 25, 2007)

Bummer. 


Congratulations to everyone who made the cut! Have a fun game! 


Folkert


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 25, 2007)

Well I'll be glad if you start a second group indeed! =)


----------

